# New Year Resolutions



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone have any New Year resolutions for 2011? Also, how did you get on with last years resolutions?

This was last year's thread if anyone wants to look 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53477&forum_id=5&highlight=new+year+resolutions


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

Well that was weird, I was JUST going to start a NYR thread, haha

Mine will be to lose weight, same as last years and I stuck with it last year for 9 mths and lost 47 lbs. I still haven't had ANY pop since last NYE so Dec 31st it will be one year since I drank pop. WOOP WOOP.


----------



## degrassi (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't really make New years resolutions but I'd like to continue my exercise plan from this past year and start going to aquacise again when the pool reopens in Jan.Last Feb I decided to commit to getting healthy and I've lost 52 pounds so far! Its been hard sticking to it but I've been making myself and its totally worth it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a lot for my rabbitry...but I'll put personal ones here...

-Eat healthier
-Rewrite & edit one of my stories, and send it off to a publisher
-Figure out what I want to do with my life
-Get a job!! lol 

Hmmm...that's it so far!

ETA: I didn't post my new years resolutions last year...hrm...

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2010)

I never make them.


----------



## GoneToTheBuns (Dec 30, 2010)

Hm probably good to give a thought to! 

Probably the biggest one would be to get on top of a proper budget with everything tracked and incoming and outgoings broken down into quarterly, monthly and weekly goals vs the lackadaisical one I've got atm.

To keep drawing and painting to the point I'm comfortable accepting commissions because it will not kill me to work to other peoples order and money is a good thing. LOL


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm not sure if I will make ones this year I never stick to them lol!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 1, 2011)

1. I'm on another forum (A Fat Girl, A Fat Horse) and we're doing a weight loss challenge between members, so my goal is 89 more pounds to lose

2. Go to more rabbit shows and centralize my rabbitry on 2 breeds. 

3. Sell out my dutch herd to a reputable breeder(open or youth) 

4. Develop my holland and Velveteen Lop herds. 

5. Get new cages(it might mean working more hours)


----------



## Nela (Jan 3, 2011)

My goals for this year are:

Becoming a better homemaker which involve things such as:

- Improving my cooking skills and making a whole lot more homecooked meals. I want to reduce storebought consumption a lot. 

- Improve my cleaning discipline and organizational skills. I must say, I've improved a whole lot since living here but it's not quite as good as I'd like.

- Learning to sew and practicing it more. 

- Improving my crocheting and learn to knit.

- Reducing technology activities and return to arts and crafts. I want to return to more handmade things 

Healthwise:

- Learn more about dysautonomia and its management.

- Get the asthma and allergies under control.

- Have a healthier lifestyle in general.

Socially:

- Finish the integration course.

- Go for walks, shopping, etc. on my own.

- Go for walks in the evening to reduce my fear of the dark.

Pets:

- Stick to the 'less is more' idea and not allow myself to get suckered into taking anyone else home.

- Provide more entertainment for all the pets.

- Get on a regular cleaning routine to make it easier for my allergies. 

Personal:

- Manage my temper better

- Look into what I want for my future.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just want to lose some weight and get in shape before my grad from college at the end of March, and budget my money better (aka stop buying so much food from school, lol). I would also like to spend more time with all my pets, and spend more time doing crafty hobbies and not so many computer games.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 9, 2011)

not drink for a year...

if me and my dad can do it we are going on holidays!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a hard one maxysmummy!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 9, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> That is a hard one maxysmummy!


haha yup but hopefully the prospect of vietnam or cambodia for a few weeks will keep me strong. plus i have chronic fatigue and alcohol makes it sooo much worse so it's a win win really


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

I caught this thread a bit late.. 
my resolutions are:

find out what I'm good at do it!
settle down, I can't wander forever.
make more time for myself
lose some weight
stop smoking by april shhhhh I don't like to admit I smoke but I so like to smoke at night after all the kiddies are gone or in bed.. 
be a better day person. I love the night!
stop being so moody 
paint again
draw again
be more disciplined
omg i better stop or it will be next year before the list is done.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 13, 2011)

*tristaw. wrote: *


> I caught this thread a bit late..
> my resolutions are:
> 
> find out what I'm good at do it!
> ...


Quitting smoking is hard. For me it's not the "addiction" part that's hard to quit, it's just a fun thing to do. the hardest part about quitting for me and my boy, was the "before bed" cigarette. it was like a little ritual, sit outside at about 11pm and smoke our last cig of the day and have a chat. it was the highlight of my day, so relaxing


----------

